# Redfish secrets, Part II



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Our latest blog on the junk we chunk...I'm sure you guys are doin pretty much the same. 

http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2011/01/best-redfish-lures-part-ii.html


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice work. I enjoyed the blog posts.


----------

